# food in shape of bone ?!!!



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

Yes another stupid question









ok , I was thinking wouldn't that be cool if they make the kibble dry food in the shape of a big bone. I am so tempted to try this at home







I want to process about a cup of dry food and make it into powder and mix water and put it in a bone shape cookie tint and maybe bake in the oven. I know sounds scary but I bet you he will eat the whole thing.

here is the problem. we have a picky eater here and he keeps asking for treats all day long. he stare at you and then the treat until you get up and give him one. he loves anything in the shape of a bone and will chew it and finish in no time. I get those Natural Balance treats that are kind of big and look like a bone. I just wish there was a food in the same shape. does anyone know?

I want a food that tastes like a treat








what do they put in treats that tastes so good to them?


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

My little Missy was diabetic and she wasn't allowed much in the way of treats. I used to take her canned food.. and slice it ( and when I felt real creative I rolled between plastic and cut out with bone shaped cookie cutters) Made them between 1/8" to 1/4" thick. ( closer to the 1/8 if possible so they would "bake" faster lol 
I baked on cookie sheet at between 350 and 375 degree oven, flipping them a few times to be sure all the moisture got out and they were "cookie like".
Missy went nuts for them! even though it was basically her food minus the moisture.. she loved it . Maybe the texture maybe the 'toasted" flavor..I don't know but she loved them.


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

oh what a great idea, why didn't I think of using the canned food and make bones







I have some Natural Balance canned food left over since I switched him to dry. I will try that. it should be fun anyway







let's see if we can fool him. Thanks for your replay


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

I'm gonna look for you when I go next time to buy food. We're
gonna trick that little picky sparkey!


----------



## Suz & the Fluffs (Mar 11, 2006)

Haha Fay you crack me up!! Let me know how it works!


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

I have "baked" some canned foot before as treats. Paris loved them too.


----------



## Karen542 (May 4, 2005)

Your funny, let know if you bake it, how it turns out


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

The result is a disaster























I knew I will screw it up. well I didn't find any bone shape cookie cutters so I bought little cup things they make muffins in. the tiny ones. I put one teaspoon of canned food in each , flattened it and start baking. Hubby helped with the oven







we baked it at 225 degree for hours and hours







in the mean time our house smells like boiling dead people







I was really worried that the neighbors might report us. ( I did the smelly Lamb formula







) well it cooked from 9pm to 1am and still chewy. i wanted it harder so I left the hubby in charge to turn it off when he goes to bed. he went to bed right after I did so I wake up at 4am and the thing is still on







so I turned it off and he is sleeping on the couch and talking in his sleep that he is still awake , don't worry.







in the morning I took them out and tried to take one out and it was stuck and then it broke into pieces. I gave a little to Sparkey and he liked it but it is not what I wanted. so HELP







what did I do wrong other than baking it for 7 hours







can someone tell me how many hours and what degree. I told him that you suggested 350 degree but he was afraid it will get cooked and not baked. obviously he is not an expert.


----------



## precious paws (Jun 7, 2006)

At 225 degrees the dog food was just becoming dehydrated instead of baking it. I would turn the temperature up. (baking is a form of cooking)


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I'm sorry it was such a disaster, but it was a funny story! I also used to make Lady treats with her canned food and the smell is HORRIBLE!

I think it was too thick in the muffin cups. If you slice the canned food wafer thin, then bake it like Terry said, you should be fine. Just put it directly on a cookie sheet and flip it a few times.

I have a bone shaped cookie cutter. I can send it to you if you like. I am so over making home treats and food for Lady - that was years ago!


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

> The result is a disaster
> 
> 
> 
> ...

































Yes, baking is cooking--turn up the heat, make it thin like they said, may even have to try a different dog food to get a good result.


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

> I have a bone shaped cookie cutter. I can send it to you if you like. I am so over making home treats and food for Lady - that was years ago![/B]


Oh Marj, thanks for your offer. you are such a nice person. but that is the last thing you should worry about , for me to have bone shaped cookie cutters







don't even think about it. I probably just went to the wrong store. don't worry I'll find them soon but for now I am just going to forget about the shape. as you can see I have bigger problems


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

the secret is to make it pretty thin' the shape doesn't make a difference just thin.. and I baked at 350 to 375 degree oven and flipped a few times to get all the moisture out. 

The food to start should be more thick "pate" type.( Missy's was quite thick). If it seems super moist.. I'd take some dry.. smash it with a mallot to a 'crumb" texture and add a bit to the canned. Maybe that would help. Use the cookie sheet. You could put the canned food in the refrig a bit to harden it up first for easier "slicing". Slice as thin as possible.


----------

